# PT92 AF, AFS, AR, etc. What's the difference?



## Nathan Plemons

Ok, this may seem like a dumb question but it's got me and a friend of mine pretty confused. I have a PT92 AFS. As far as I can tell the only difference between that and the PT92 AF is that the AFS is the stainless version. That much seems to make sense to me.

My friend just bought a PT92 AR. It is stainless steel. We also see the PT92 AR is available in black. His has the accessory rail so we thought that maybe that was the difference. That's all well and good except that we can find online plenty of examples of AFS series guns with accessory rails.

Does anybody know what all the different designations mean?

Thanks!


----------



## DarrylS

...This is an interesting question. As someone newly exposed to Taurus it's a question I wouldn't mind answered. Being that I've just ordered a PT99 with the "AS" designation it would be great to know what the lettering denotes...Anyone have an answer??...


----------



## NGIB

I have a PT 99 AFS and it's an Alloy Frame Stainless (AFS?). Not sure what the real answer is, maybe the Taurus website...


----------



## drummin man 627

The best place to find Taurus answers is at TaurusArmed. These questions have been covered there.
Join us.
Larry (drummin man)


----------



## DarrylS

...Thanks Larry...I'm there already...These are two really great forums...:smt023


----------



## bruce333

AF - (1985 -present) Ambidextrous Safety model of PT92/99 with Firing pin block. Also, magazine release button was relocated from the bottom of the grip to the current behind the trigger guard position.

AF-S (1991 -present) Stainless slide and matching alloy frame version of "AF"

AF-D (1991 -present) Three position manual safety/de-cocker version of “AF”. (Current designation for all PT92 variants). Note: marked simply "AF"

AF-D (1991-1997) DAO version of PT92, no safety/ decocker lever (LEO only model)

AR - (200? -present) Accessory Rail version of PT92/99/100/101. Note: not all guns are marked AR

Security key-lock system was added in 2000.


----------



## DarrylS

...Thanks Bruce...That's a nice _"copyable"_ list to keep as information on all those configurations...:smt023


----------



## benwhita33

TAURUS PT-99 AFS 9MM PISTOL: TAURUS PT-99 AFS 9MM PISTOL - KendinCos


----------



## ShooterX

I have a PT92 AR and always assumed it stood for Accessory Rail until I saw rails on AF's. This prompted me to search the web and ended up here, where I checked out the forum and just ended up registering. I rarely see the AR version for sale used and assume that's because it was produced in much smaller numbers than the AF. Bought it in 2000 at a Cabela's grand opening for $325 + tax, and it included two 10 round mags and two 17 round mags for that price. I remember the lines being wide and deep to get this pistol. An awesome deal compared to today's prices, especially considering the addition of the hi-cap mags.


----------

